# Would love another child, but how would I be able to cope?



## x-factor (24 Feb 2013)

Hi all, I need a reality check here - will welcome all feedback here please. I have been in full-time employment for 9 years now. Me and partner have 1 child, no mortgage, partner unemployed with unlikely prospects of ever returning to work due to disability. We have recently been contemplating having another child - that would mean 6 months paid maternity leave for me. Then - this is exactly the question: if I decided not to go back to work for 2 or 3 years, would I be entitled to get any social benefits? Technically it would be myself walking from the job, and for those 2 or 3 years I would be taking care of a baby until they are just that bit older (unfortunately, due to my partner's mobility issues he would not be able to contribute much, if at all, to the taking care of a baby/child). Technically, I also would be not looking actively for employment during that time, so that would prevent me from going onto the Live Register and getting an unemployment benefit to which I would probably be entitled otherwise. I have a bit of savings: would that be the only way to support ourselves throughout a couple of years....? with no guarantee that I would ever be able to return to work considering that all household duties and taking care of members of family would be basically on me, considering my partner's disability...? Any similar stories... any thoughts...


----------



## gipimann (24 Feb 2013)

As you have said, you will not be entitled to any Jobseeker payments as you won't be available for, or looking for work.   

Your partner may have an entitlement to an illness-related payment, but if he's been unemployed for some time that's likely to be means-tested on your savings, and can also take a long time to be decided.

Depending on your partner's disability, you might be able to claim a carer's allowance payment, but again, that can take a long time to be decided.


----------



## Bronte (25 Feb 2013)

If you want another child you should go for it, but I would not leave employment to do so.  Is that really necessary?


----------



## Sandals (25 Feb 2013)

I also wouldnt rush in and leave work, Child minding rates have come down a huge lot. I find a great website http://www.schooldays.ie/articles/child-minders where childminders advertise and also section to discuss charges/what to pay. 

Its not everybody's cup of tea to stay at home....you could judge whether you enjoy it while on maternity and then make the decision, at least you'd have the option then to job share, three day a week etc.


----------

